# Redhead Blackout X5 Envy arrows



## Gamikatsu (Sep 22, 2013)

Just wanted to pass this along.

Redhead (Basspro) Blackout X5 Envy arrows are Gold Tip Expedition Hunters (or very very very close).

i have a half dozen i bought there, that shoot same POI as my Expeditions.  on the back of the box, it claims "These arrows are made to bass pro shops specifications by Gold Tip".  

Really Good Dang arrows honestly.  and a GREAT price!


----------



## NCummins (Sep 22, 2013)

What do they cost?


----------



## countryboy27012 (Sep 22, 2013)

I have been shooting redhead arrows for years with no complaints.  Very good imo.


----------



## bowkill7 (Sep 22, 2013)

As a pro staffer for the Macon Bass Pro, I got some of the Blackout x-1 pro 400s  and they are excellent arrows. Very tough and accurate. The 400s are 8.0 grains per inch, and the 340s 8.7 per inch.


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 22, 2013)

35 per 6 and 54 per 12 if I remember


----------



## guesswho (Sep 22, 2013)

I've been eyeballing them. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 22, 2013)

Got an email saying there was a special on them. May have to pick some up.


----------



## NCummins (Sep 22, 2013)

Not a bad price.....


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 22, 2013)

for a "Basspro" arrow, they shoot very straight, seem durable (not really sure how to torture test an arrow) and are inexpensive.  

I did refletch mine with blazers, and a helix jig.


----------

